
Show HN: Pdf.to – PDF Editor, PDF to Word, PDF Combiner - nadermx
https://pdf.to
======
ibdf
This looks nice, I think you could increase payed users by offering an API. I
wouldn't pay for this outside of work because I wouldn't need it often. I
wouldn't pay for this at work because I need integration. Where I work we
always need PDF to something conversions, but we also need to have that
functionality integrated to our apps. We have been user pdftk, and it's been
great.

~~~
itake
There are a lot of libraries that do most that this service does. Usually if
you're processing pdfs, the pdfs might be sensitive or you have a lot of them,
so its better to not share them with other companies / people and to use the
library to parse it yourself in-line (or hosted as a lambda service).

The pricing would have to be really low or I would need to be unable to find a
good library for me to want to use an external tool for this.

------
colejohnson66
I like the wide array of formats, but: I know people are going to ask, so I’ll
bring it up:

1) why is this something we should pay for (when there’s a variety of free PDF
conversion websites)?

2) how long are files retained for? The Privacy Policy has no mention of
retention or deletion.

~~~
nadermx
thanks for checking it out.

1)It's already free, just with a limit to number of free conversions. Pdf to
word when OCR is a pretty expensive CPU task. And a lot of people have pretty
large files (epubs with images etc..), so I tried to strike a balance between
cost and profit.

2)Files are on the server for two hours, says it below all the converters,
I'll also go ahead and add it

------
saradhi
Are you tracking my conversions by IP - to keep me on wait for an hour?

~~~
nadermx
Only log that a IP address did a conversion, not what conversion or what file
it convereted, there is no association to files and IP address.

After one hour the cache key of that IP address expires. I have gone ahead and
updated the privacy policy to make this clear as well.

